

Peer5 Downloader: Peer-assisted file downloads using WebRTC - whadar
http://peer5.com/downloader/land.html

======
addandsubtract
One annoying aspect of it, is that my firewall is asking me to allow every
single peer connection. Would it be possible to use a single port for UDP that
I can whitelist?

~~~
shacharz
Interesting, no one mentioned it when using sharefest, it is possible to tell
the STUN server to restrict which udp ports are being used so you can specify
65500-65600 and whitelist them What firewall you have on your comp that fires
that?

~~~
addandsubtract
I'm using little snitch and only have TCP ports 80, 443, 8080 and 1935 (flash)
whitelisted for Chrome.

------
shacharz
If you'd like to learn more checkout Peer5's open source projects [1] for pure
p2p file sharing, And [2] for a flexible AJAX api built on top of the same
stack. [1] github.com/peer5/sharefest [2] github.com/peer5/P2PXHR

------
orweis
Sleek simple solution, just like bittorrent.

Wonder if it can be used to peer-to-peer other stuff, other than file
downloads. CDN boosting ? Ajax broadcast content ( e.g. NewsFeeds, live
marketing notifications )?

~~~
whadar
Yeah, for that you would want to use the general purpose API (which is AJAX
like). See [https://github.com/Peer5/P2PXHR](https://github.com/Peer5/P2PXHR).
It's still a little under-documented, so let me know if you're having trouble
hacking it...

------
ubershmekel
Looks interesting but if this is a product then what's its price?

~~~
whadar
It's currently for free, at least for the beta. Plans will be announced soon.
Promise!

------
bonfire
I downloaded a 200MB file and 94% were downloaded from peers? Is that what
you're saying? That's crazy

~~~
whadar
Yes, that's what you got exactly, but I have to admit that this is quite
extreme, and you should not expect to download so much from peers every
time...

------
umsm
Demo Fail: When I tried to download the 200MB file, Chrome is reporting server
errors...

~~~
whadar
You may have some warnings on XHR expirations if you're coming from a slow
connection. What is the error?

~~~
umsm
We have a business-class 100Mbps connection.

Chrome shows "Failed - Server problem" with chrome tools showing the request
as "Method: HEAD - Status: (canceled)"

~~~
shacharz
What's your Chrome version and OS?

~~~
umsm
Windows 7 running the latest version of chrome

